# 35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes, New! Downloadable Diet Tracker Forms!



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

_Note: Scroll to the May 14 post for details about the downloadable diet tracker forms and bonus free recipes._
They are on the Lakehouse Publishing website at http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com/
The May 22 post includes details about the downloadable HCG Shopping List. Losing weight has never been easier!

#####​The HCG diet is a miraculous discovery, allowing people to lose up to a pound a day. I participated in the diet recently with a group of friends and we all found the diet super effective and easy to follow. However, there is a very limited list of foods allowed. And with no fat, oilds, dairy, or many other common ingredients, you cannot use any regular, stand-by recipes. The food gets boring really fast.










So we talked to everyone we know to gather ideas, tried them out, and came up with some wonderful recipes! Using these recipes, the meals and days flew by while the pounds melted away! (I lost 20 pounds in 3 weeks. Staggering!)

The book includes an overview of the diet itself plus our 35 best recipes. Several of these are so good that I have continued making them even now that I'm off the diet. I believe they are helping me maintain and even lose some more weight.

This is my second recipe book and it comes with plenty of tips and advice to make the dishes and the diet easy. The book has a linked Table of Contents for easy navigation - just click on the recipe title in the Table of Contents to jump right to it.

My favorite recipes include Garlic Shrimp (had it tonight for dinner!), Taco Salad, and Mustard Vinaigrette Chicken. They are truly delicious.

Best wishes to anyone who is trying the HCG diet. Stick with it and don't cheat. You will be rewarded!

35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ann, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Ann in Arlington! I've only been on KB for 2 or 3 months, but I am sooo impressed by the great jobs being done by the moderators here - posting information for people (like you did here), calming quarrels in threads, combining repetitive threads, moving threads that are in the wrong section, etc. So thanks for all your hard work keeping KB awesome!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

One of my very favorite recipes in the 25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is the Garlic Shrimp. It's kind of a stir fry dish. The secret ingredient is Rice Vinegar, added after the dish is cooked. I still make it fairly often, although I finished the diet a couple of months ago. Now I can switch things up with different veggies (diced carrot, water chestnut, mushrooms) and make it more Asian flavored with some Hoisin Sauce. Have also found that a spoon of Asian Chile Sauce spices things up.

Here's the original HCG compliant recipe:

*Garlic Shrimp*
2 ounces cabbage, shredded
2 ounces onion, diced
3-3.5 ounces shrimp
1/4 teaspoon garlic & herb seasoning mix
1/4 teaspoon seasoning salt
1/4 teaspoon roasted garlic or minced garlic
Pepper, to taste
1/2 teaspoon rice vinegar, optional
1 tablespoon water

Combine all ingredients except rice vinegar in a nonstick skillet or sauce pan over medium heat and cook, stirring occasionally until cabbage is softened a bit but not soggy. If using raw shrimp, put them in skillet first until they turn pink and then add remaining ingredients. To keep the dish hot while eating, pour it into a small bowl. For extra zing, add a splash of rice vinegar and stir to mix.

_Tips and Options: If you aren't a big onion lover, try this dish with 3 ounces shredded cabbage and 1 ounce diced onion. You will have slightly more volume of vegetables and still have plenty of taste! You could even make the dish with 4 ounces of cabbage and no onion. The garlic keeps that taste going!_


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

One of the best lunch options on the HCG diet, or afterward while on the maintenance program, is Taco Salad. The recipe in _25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes _ give instructions to make a batch of 5 for lunch all week or just one for today.

The Garlic Shrimp (recipe above in this thread) and the Taco Salad are 2 of my favorite things discovered while on the HCG Diet. I still eat them - and am still losing weight. Check out the HCG compliant Taco Salad. You'll be glad you did!

(Don't forget the Salsa topping. The recipe is in the book with the Taco Salad and the Salsa is key to a great Taco Salad.)


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

The diet allows one protein portion and one vegetable portion per meal. The part that's tricky is finding ways to keep food moist and delicious while cooking without fats or oils or dairy, etc. Spices and sauces are extremely important for creating some taste diversity in the extremely limited foods allowed.
So, from day 1 of the diet, my friends and I started experimenting, looking for great taste and diversity. We scoured the Internet looking for ideas and adapted the best of what we found to make it tastier, easier, and faster to prepare. We put our heads together with everyone we know who has tried the diet and picked up all their great ideas too!
This book features our 25 top taste treats for the HCG diet. Try them out and you will see that these great recipes make the days and meals fly by.
The recipes also include tips and tricks we discovered along the way to help make sticking to the diet easier and to make the meals quick and easy to prepare.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

HCG Information from the Diet Overview section of the book:

While on the HCG diet, participants take shots or drops of the hormone HCG which releases fat stores from the body into the blood stream. The fat is then accessible to the body as fuel. That's why you don't need to eat very much and you don't feel hungry the whole time.
The first 2 days you take the HCG (shots or drops) and fat load. During these 2 days dieters must eat plenty of fatty and sugary foods.
Most people stay on the diet for either 3 or 6 weeks. During this phase, dieters must adhere to the strict 500 calorie per day regimen. This is the part that can get boring because only a handful of foods are allowed.
Although the drops and shots can be purchased online, to ensure your safety and that you are getting the real HCG products, dieters really should be working with a physician.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

The HCG diet can be either a 3-week or a 6-week program. Either is followed by 3 more weeks of low-carb transition diet. So now's the time to squeeze in a fall diet to look and feel great this holiday season! 

(I know I could never manage to maintain such a stringent diet during the holidays - too much great food everywhere tempting me and too many extra activities to cook at home all the time.)

I was naughty over the Labor Day weekend, and am trying to eat low carb/low calorie this week to get the 3 pounds back off. Sigh.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Stevia is really the only sweetener advocated during the HCG diet. I found the powdered Stevia has an aftertaste, but the liquid is much better. Liquid stevia can be found in several fun flavors as well. I really like Vanilla Creme. 
In my town, none of the grocery stores currently carry liquid stevia, but the health food market does. Amazon also has liquid stevia in all flavors. 
If you don't care for the powdered stevia, give the liquid a try! It's very strong, so start with only a drop or two and add more if needed.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Just looked at the calendar this morning and realized that it's only about 7 1/2 weeks until Thanksgiving! Wow. The end of the 2011 is just around the corner already. 
There's still time to do the HCG diet and be looking and feeling so much better for the holiday season though. You can do the HCG for either 3 weeks or 6 weeks, followed by 3 weeks of a much less restrictive "maintenance" diet and be looking great for the holidays!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

_25 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes _ is one of many HCG diet and cookbooks on Amazon, but thanks to discriminating dieters, it has been climbing through the ranks and for the past couple of weeks has been the second best selling HCG book out there, as best I can tell. Many thanks to all who have purchased it. I certainly think it's the best HCG book on Amazon, certainly in the 99 cents price range!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Tomatoes are allowed in the HCG diet, primarily through the allowance for Salsa as a condiment. Yum!

A little tomato history:

Tomatoes are originally from South and Central America. In the early 1500s, Cortez brought seeds to Europe where they were planted as ornamental plants in gardens but not eaten.
It is though that the first varieties brought to Europe were yellow tomatoes because in Spain and Italy they were called pomi d’oro or yellow apples.
Joseph Campell first canned condensed tomato soup in 1897 and by the end of the 19th century, tomatoes were canned more than any other fruit or vegetable. Tomatoes are ideal for canning because they are acidic.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

It's not too late to try the HCG diet before Thanksgiving! The diet can be done for 3 weeks or 6 weeks. Three weeks of HCG diet generally results in about 20 pounds lost. It's not too late to be looking good for the Holidays!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

New milestone for this book. It passed 1,000 copies sold yesterday! I'm so glad because the HCG diet is miraculous and good recipes make it much easier to do the diet. I sure hope that's 1,000 people who are dropping 25 pounds or more and feeling healthier going into this holiday season. 

35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, I'll admit it. I've been very bad this Halloween and gained 2 pounds back. Time to get this book out and put some really light meals into the next week's menu to get things back on track. I'm thinking Garlic Shrimp for dinner tonight. It's still one of my favorite dinners even though I made it a LOT during the HCG diet. Yum.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

One of the most popular ways to purchase HCG these day is through a local chiropractor. Lots of chiropractors have added HCG to their practices. This is a good thing for all of us HCG dieters. It's a convenient way to get the HCG drops and your chiropractor should have checked to ensure the drops they offer are actually HCG. Some of the drops available online are not. Yikes!

The HCG diet truly is miraculous, but it wouldn't work right if you were taking placebo drops instead of the HCG. It really is best to do this diet under a doctor's supervision because the super-low calorie diet is dramatic.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

We've been back on the HCG diet for the New Year, trying to get some more weight off. We just discovered a great new taste and I had to share! If you haven't tried buffalo meat - try it out! People have been telling me that buffalo meat is naturally lean and very tasty, but I felt funny about trying it. I'm such a fool! Buffalo is indeed delicious and it has a better texture than hamburger. It's available at nicer grocery stores and health-food groceries like Whole Foods.
I bought a pound of ground buffalo and mixed in some onion powder, seasoning sealt and garlic and herb seasoning mix. We cooked it as individual burger/patties with 4 ounces per person of chopped onion and portabella mushrooms. Wow! It was one of the best dinners I've had on the HCG diet. And very quick and easy to make!
If you're looking for a new taste on the HCG diet or not - try buffalo. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Super easy and delicious side dish! Pour a can of spinach into a microwave safe bowl (including the juice). Add a tablespoon or two of white vinegar and a few drops of hot pepper sauce (Tobasco). Heat, stir, and enjoy! If you've ever had spinach off a good buffet or in a diner where they have the small jar containing vinegar and a hot pepper to spice your food - this is what you had. Delicious and soooo easy!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

After a second round of HCG dieting, we had to update the recipe book to include some delicious new discoveries!

Our new favorite HCG flavor is Fajita Lime! It's wonderful! The recipe includes directions for marinade and dressing for versatility. Fajita Lime Chicken Salad is a winner and so is Fajita Lime Steak.

We also discovered and tweaked a Steakhouse Buffalo Burger that is the most un-diety recipe. It is very filling and satisfying.

While we were expanding the book, we also added several new tips and tricks that make following the HCG protocol easier and included 10 color photos! The price is still only 99 cents.

If you are preparing to try the HCG diet, we wish you the best of luck and super results!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

For additional free HCG content, check out Lakehouse Publishing's new website and blog at LakehousePublishing.wordpress.com. We are adding a couple of recipes each week and already have several HCG recipes on the site. Follow the blog to be notified when we post new recipes or other free content.

Today's post isn't HCG, but it is delicious. If you aren't on the HCG diet right now (or after you finish) check out our favorite yellow squash casserole recipe.

This casserole is a delicious use for squash and onions from your spring garden. Follow the blog if you enjoy new recipes. We are currently trying to add a recipe or two each week and plan more great content in coming months!

The unseasonably warm weather here of late has us thinking of gardens and fresh veggies. One of our favorite spring dishes is this casserole made with yellow squash.

If you are planning your spring garden, give yellow squash a chance. It is easy and quick to grow - often one of the first veggies to make contributions to the table. If you pick the squash while they are still small, the plants produce even more and the squash is tender and sweet. It makes a colorful addition to salads and pasta salads, is delicious battered and fried (what isn't?), and this casserole is simple to make and a sure winner on the dinner table.

This recipe is included in _Family Holiday Favorites_.

*Yellow Squash Casserole*

3 cups yellow squash, diced

1 onion, diced

2 eggs

1/3 cup oil

1 cup Colby Jack cheese

1 cup biscuit mix

1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

1/4 teaspoon garlic salt

1/4 teaspoon seasoning salt

Mix eggs and oil in large bowl then add squash and onion. Next, add cheese and biscuit mix and sprinkle spices on top. Mix together roughly. It makes a somewhat dry mixture.

Pour mixture into a large glass baking dish, like a 13 x 9 inch glass pan. You want the casserole to be fairly thin.

Bake at 375 degrees for 40 to 60 minutes depending on the thickness. It is ready when it is lightly browned on top and bottom.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

*Lessons Learned from the HCG Diet*
The HCG diet is unlike any other diet I've ever been on. It is a stickler. You must eat particular foods on a strict schedule and nothing else. All food must be weighed to ensure you are eating the right amounts of each category (proteins, vegetables, etc.). The structure really turned my schedule and habits upside down -- but in a good way. I learned a few things.
*Personal Accountability*
One requirement during the HCG diet is the morning weigh in. This was a big change for me. Back in the day, I had a bathroom scale in my bathroom, but I rarely checked it. Who needs the aggravation, right? Then, one day while cleaning the bathroom, I tossed the dusty, rusty thing into the trash. Since then, no weighing except at doctor's appointments. Always bad news. 
Then I decided to try the HCG diet. It requires dieters to weigh each morning. And it's fun to do when you are watching the pounds fall off. After completing the strict part of the diet, dieters are strongly encouraged to continue the morning weigh in to ensure the weight doesn't sneak back on. 
So, each morning I stagger into the kitchen to start the coffee, then weigh while the coffee brews. No skipping, no excuses. I am finding that it keeps me accountable. I'm accountable to myself. 
I don't want to pack the weight back on. So I tend to make better decisions. Not great ones always, but better than I would without that morning weigh in lurking in the back of my mind. 
If I know I'm going to eat dinner at a restaurant and will order something heavy, then I try to eat low calorie, low fat for lunch. I try to remember to drink plenty of water always. These small adjustments make a difference. 
I did the HCG diet last summer and maintained my weight pretty steadily until Thanksgiving. Ouch. Over the Thanksgiving week, I bumped up about 4 pounds. Between Thanksgiving and New Year's, I held steady, but didn't manage to take the weight back off. 
Time for a New Year's resolution round of HCG. I dropped those few pounds and more. And I've held steady since then. Easter was a challenge - believe me! 
I truly think the morning weigh in helps with weight maintenance, at least for me. Whether I do or do not eat a bunch of Easter candy at night - I have to face that scale in the morning and I know how unhappy it makes me if the number jumps.
*Portions Matter*
When I first started the HCG diet, weighing all the food for strict portion control, I was amazed at the tiny servings. Sure, some meals were still large in appearance (primarily salads with a fluffy lettuce base). But most meals were a fraction of the size I was used to. 7 or 8 ounces of food total for a meal. 
To make these dishes seem like a full "meal," I starting using small dishes. A small bowl full of HCG chili just seems more satisfying than a big bowl with a little scoop of chili in it.
Instead of using the big plates and bowls, I used smaller ones that were a good size for the small portions. 
Since completing the HCG diet, I continue to use the smaller dishes, and to consider portion sizes before preparing or serving food. Just how much of a dish do I really need? I've found the answer to be much less than I had been serving.
Most of our restaurants serve huge portions. We all know that. Luckily, several of my friends have also gone through the HCG. (I also have a couple of skinny friends who don't need to diet.) Now, we tend to share dishes. 
Most restaurants are very accommodating for sharers. Last week, several of us went to a local burger joint that has great food. We all love it. But this time was different. We split burgers - each eating a half burger and a half order of fries. And it was plenty of food.
In the past, we would all have ordered our own basket and then eaten most of the burgers and fries. And then had an overly full stomach for the afternoon and possibly heartburn. Definitely more of a sleepy, tired afternoon. And an ugly weigh in the next morning.
Our waitress was very nice about the burger basket splits. She brought the burgers already cut in half for us, plus empty baskets to make sharing easy. She got a nice tip for her trouble.
I've learned more and more about nutrition and food groups from participating in the HCG diet, but I believe the two biggest lessons I've taken away from this diet are personal accountability for what I'm eating (through the scales) and the importance of keeping an eye on portions.
So far, these changes are making it easy to maintain my weight. Except, of course, for the Thanksgiving debacle. But there's always next year.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I stopped at a roadside stand a few days ago and bought a special treat. The first locally grown strawberries of the season. There are few things more wonderful than fresh-picked strawberries! 
One of my favorite ways to fix them is to clean them, chunk them up, stir them about in a bit of sugar and then eat them! If I can get my mitts on some Angel Food cake, pound cake, or shortbread - all the better. But the strawberries alone make a fantastic dessert or snack. (Warning - no cake on the HCG diet!)

Here's a fun HCG Ice Pop recipe that uses fresh strawberries. It's adapted from the Strawberry Lemonade recipe in the HCG book. Ice Pops are one of my new obsessions, and the subject of my latest recipe book, Gourmet Ice Pops for Kids and Adults. It has a couple of HCG pops in it and several health, low calorie, low fat ones as well. (Plus a lot of naughty recipes!)

*Strawberry Lemonade Pops * (HCG)
2-3 strawberries, mashed 
Lemon juice, from 1/2 lemon 
8 ounces water 
Stevia to taste 
Mix all together, pour into ice pop molds or small paper cups, add sticks, and freeze. 
This drink is 1/2 of a fruit serving on the HCG diet. This recipe can also be made using Lemon Drop flavored liquid Stevia as the sweetener.

35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

The HCG diet is very structured, requiring participants to eat several small meals throughout the day. This doesn't sound that tricky, but it can easily become confusing, so we added Diet Tracker forms to our website. They are free to download and don't contain any cookies (real or virtual). They make tracking progress on the diet much simpler and include a line for logging your weight each morning. This makes it easy to know exactly how much weight you've lost per day or per week or in total.

The site also has several HCG recipes available that are not yet included in the book.

To download the forms or check out the recipes, visit Lakehouse Publishing at http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com/

The book is only $1.99 on Amazon (or any other major e-book retailer). Click the cover in my signature, or just click here: http://www.amazon.com/Quick-Easy-HCG-Recipes-ebook/dp/B005E7Y9NI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311802461&sr=1-1


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

*New! Download Free HCG Shopping List*

The HCG diet requires strict compliance to it's limited foods and a structured eating schedule, so it's important to buy the right things and not forget anything while at the grocery store.

To make this easier, we developed a downloadable shopping list for anyone using the HCG protocol. It is available at the Lakehouse Publishing website http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com/

A convenient Allowed Foods List is also new and downloadable from the website.

We are working to develop tools to assist HCG dieters, making the protocol even simpler to follow.

_35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes _ is becoming an even better tool for HCG dieters, including an overview of the protocol, the allowed foods list, tips to make following the diet and preparing the foods easier, and much more. All for only $1.99. Just click the link in my signature to see the book on Amazon.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

New! HCG Allowed Foods List and Shopping List Download at Lakehouse Publishing website

To make the HCG diet even easier we added 2 new downloadable forms to the Lakehouse Publishing website. The Allowed Foods List makes it easy to see at a glance what foods you have to choose from. The Shopping List makes it quick and easy to mark which foods you need and the quantity. It also contains blank lines for adding other household items you may need to pick up on the same shopping trip.

Get the new forms and extra HCG recipes at http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com.

Check out _35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes_ for a full diet overview, helpful hints and tip, food photos, and more by clicking the book cover in my signature. The book is also available at other online ebook retailers. Only $1.99.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Today's blog post at http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com  is an exerpt from the HCG book, explaining the accepted Plateau Breakers for those following the HCG Protocol. Here's the information from that post:

Some dieters hit plateaus while doing the HCG diet, especially when following the diet for a full 6-week course. A plateau is generally considered 4 or more days at the same weight.

When weight loss stalls, there are a couple of recommended ways to jumpstart it.

*Steak Day*
To have a Steak Day, dieters drink all the zero calorie drinks they want all day and eat a big steak for dinner.

*Apple Day*
The other recommended plateau breaker is an Apple Day. To have an Apple Day, dieters drink all the zero calorie drinks they want all day while eating only 6 apples throughout that day.

*Common Culprits*
Some people find that drinking diet sodas can stall their weight loss, so drink them in moderation and cut sodas if weight stalls. Generally, only sodas sweetened with Stevia or Splenda are allowed on the diet.

Sadly, Balsamic vinegar can also be a stall inducing item and may need to be cut from the diet, at least temporarily.

Under Dr. Simeon's original HCG diet, only 1 vegetable is allowed per meal. Most current versions of the diet allow vegetable mixing, but for dieters on a plateau, single vegetable portions may help speed weight loss.

Also, lean red meats are allowed on the diet, but it is best to eat them sparingly. Most diets recommend red meat only 3 or 4 times per week and never 2 portions on the same day.

Dieters are also encouraged to keep track of their fluid intake. Drink extra fluids, especially water, to help break a weight stall.

(To see _35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes _ at Amazon, just click the cover in my signature.)


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

If you're doing the HCG diet, have you trie making popsicles yet? It's so hot all of a sudden and frozen treats sure make it more bearable.

Here's my favorite HCG pop recipe:

*Orange Tea HCG Pops*
2 cups water
3-4 tea bags Constant Comment tea
Orange-flavored Stevia

Heat 2 cups of water to boiling and add 3 or 4 tea bags. Let steep for several minutes, sirring occasionally to create strong tea. Remove tea bags. Add a few ice cubes to cool and stir. Add a couple of droppers of orange-flavored Stevia and taste. Adjust sweetness to suit your tastes, but be sure it's a bit sweeter than you want the pops to be. Pour into molds, add sticks, and freeze.

_Note: These pops are fully compliant with the HCG diet protocol. They are also zero calorie treats for any dieters. Try other tea flavors with any liquid Stevia flavor for zero calorie pops. The liquid Stevia comes in many flavors including lemon, root beer, grape, and vanilla creme._


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Ugh! The July 4th holiday is over and I was forced to step on the scales this morning. I was naughtier than I realized and am up a couple of pounds. If anyone else is dispairing about their weight, consider HCG to drop some pounds fast. My book explains the diet and gives you some great recipes to keep your taste buds happy.

The HCG diet really does help most dieters lose about a pound a day and it can be done for 3 weeks or for 6 weeks. Most people lose 15 to 20 pounds on a three week course.

To read more about HCG, you can click the cover in my signature or visit my website/blog at http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

We've been getting positive comments over at http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com about our recently added diet tracker and HCG shopping forms. They make the HCG diet even easier to follow.

If you're thinking about trying HCG, it's a fairly simple diet, but it requires eating exactly portions each day. With no fats, oils, or dairy included, it can be difficult to adapt favorite recipes to fit the diet. But never fear, 35 Quick and Easy HCG Recipes has plenty of great recipes and tips for following the protocol. It also includes and explanation of the diet and how it works.

It's on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI.

Pick up a copy today and look it over. Don't forget to stop by the website and download the forms that go with it.

Most people lose around 20 pounds in 3 weeks following the HCG protocol. Good luck!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

If you've been really naughty on vacation, you can lose the weight almost as easily as you added it by using the HCG protocol for 3 weeks. Most people lose close to a pound a day. My book, 35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes, includes great recipes for use on the restricted food plan, plus an explanation of the diet and tips from real people who have used this diet.

We recently added several downloadable forms to help make the diet even easier! 

Just click the book cover in my signature to see more or buy the book for only 99 cents.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

If you were naughty on vacation and regretting it now that the scales are talking ugly to you - it might be time to try HCG. With weight loss of about a pound per day, you can drop that vacation weight as fast as you picked it up. HCG drops are available online or through most Chiropractors these days. (That's where I get mine to be sure they are the real thing.)

The diet is very strict and the ingredients quite limited. If you might like to try HCG, pick up a copy of my HCG book. It's only 99 cents and it gives an overview and explanation of the diet, explains the food options, then provides lots of great recpes plus hints and tips to make sticking to the diet so much easier.

_35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes _ is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

If it's back-to-school and back-to-diet at your house, give HCG a try. It really does help dieters drop about 1 pound a day. 

The secret to the diet is following the plan exactly - no cheating! But the rewards are immediate.

The foods allowed are quite restricted and it can be difficult to create interesting meals from the items allowed. 35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes will help with that. The book also includes an overview and explanation of the diet. If you are curious about HCG, maybe it's time to try it out.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Ever since I received an ice cream maker for my birthday back in July I have been bad and the weight is creeping on! I am thinking seriously about scheduling a quick 3-week round of HCG diet to get that ice cream weight off and then some. If you are in the same boat and looking for a way to quickly take off 15 or 20 pounds and keep it off (put the ice cream maker away first!), and give HCG a try. It really does help you lose close to a pound a day!

The tough part of the diet is figuring out meals using the restricted foods list. That's where my book can really help out. It has 35+ delicious recipes to make the diet easy along with an explanation of the diet and how it works. Don't be intimated. The diet is simple. Just follow the directions (no cheating!) and watch the pounds disappear.

35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

For anyone looking to lose a quick 10-15 pounds for the New Year, the HCG diet may be the answer. Check out 35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes for great recipes plus an overview and explanation of the diet and it's 3 phases. It sounds complicated, but it's not.

To make following the HCG protocol even easier, I uploaded diet tracker and grocery list forms onto the Lakehouse Publishing blog. Download them to make dieting even easier!

The book is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI

The downloadable diet trackers are here: http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/new-download-free-hcg-diet-tracker-forms/

The grocery list and allowed foods list are here: http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/new-download-free-hcg-shopping-list/

Whatever diet you may try - best of luck in the New Year.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Two weeks into the new year! How are you doing with your resolutions? I'm doing great with my resolution to devote more time to books - both reading and writing. Not so great with the resolution to take off the 10 pounds I added during the holidays. Time to break out the HCG but I haven't made it over to my chiropractor's for drops. Not quite motivated yet.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Whether your team won or lost in the Superbowl last night, I hope you partied with a great assortment of game time treats. I sure did, and it's left me feeling more serious about dieting today. Time to jump back on the HCG diet.

If you are looking for a fast, efficient way to drop 15 or even 25 pounds, HCG can certainly make that happen in a hurry. Most people lose approximately a pound a day and it's all fat - no muscle damage.

To get the great results you must follow the diet exactly. _35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes_ can help. The book includes delicious recipes plus an overview of the diet, tips from experienced dieters, and links for printable forms to make shopping and tracking your food simple and easy.

It has been a top selling HCG/diet book on kindle for the past year, helping thousands of people learn about and participate in the HCG diet revolution. And it's still only 99 cents.

It's on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Best wishes to anyone who is trying the HCG diet. Stick with it and don't cheat. You will be rewarded!

35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

If you are starting the HCG diet, or any diet, check out the bottled water aisle at your grocery. There are little bottles of concentrated flavors to add to your water. Drinking plenty of water is really important on the HCG diet and it is easier when you can flavor some of it. MIO is a delicious brand, but it's popularity has spawned plenty more choices in the beverage aisle, including KoolAid versions. Grab a few flavors to keep some variety in your beverages. 

There are lots of great tips to keep your diet easy and interesting in 35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes.

35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Summer time and swimsuit season are approaching fast, but it's not too late to drop 15-20 pounds in 3 weeks with the HCG diet! This diet is truly miraculous and 35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes can make it easier to follow. The book includes an overview/explanation of the diet, allowed foods list, delicious original recipes plus marinades and dressings. It is illustrated with photos and full of great tips and tricks. All for only 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI]35 Quick & Easy HCG Recipes is on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E7Y9NI
or Amazon UK here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005E7Y9NI[/url]

Be a thinner you for summer!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Memorial weekend was a diet buster for sure! Burgers and dogs and smores ... and homemade ice cream by the gallon. Oh my!

If you were as naughty as I was over the holiday, don't worry about it. HCG can erase all that in a hurry. Most people lose around 15-20 pounds in only 3 weeks. 

Sigh. Time to go to the grocery and pick up some HCG foods.


----------

